# van dam



## Deathtrap101 (Aug 27, 2002)

i was just wondering if anyone knew anything on van dam's ma background. I heard that he never actualy started his training untill he started doing movies.


----------



## jkn75 (Aug 27, 2002)

I thought I heard he had done some kickboxing. Here is a link to a fan site that says he does karate. I hope this helps.

http://www.geocities.com/Hollywood/Makeup/5827/Jean.html

:asian:


----------



## Little_Shoto (Aug 28, 2002)

Did you know that Van Dam was supposed to be the monster in the Arnold movie, Predator.

He was supposed to wear this really goofy looking costume that wasn't scary at all ..and it was extremely hot inside of it too. Van Dam passed out a few times inside of the suit.

The movie studio pulled the plug on the movie and Van Dam was sent packing. When the studio allowed the movie to be completed, they made a whole new monster and got that huge guy to play it and the rest is history.

I know that this wasn't an answer to you question, but it's just a bit of trivia.


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Aug 28, 2002)

well thats interesting. THough im glad they pulled the plug on it the first time. What they did make a movie out of was good though, the monster actualy looked like the preditor from the comics. What you described as a monster that doesnt look scary at all doesnt sound like it would follow the lines of what its supposed to be.


----------



## Samurai (Aug 29, 2002)

My understanding is that Van Damme was trained as an acrobat in his native country.  He then took these moves and made then look like martial arts movements and the rest is history.

PS- I am working on instantly dropping into a full split position when someone kicks my head.  I can see the GREAT practical value in this move  

Thanks
Jeremy Bays


----------



## bscastro (Aug 29, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Samurai _
> 
> *My understanding is that Van Damme was trained as an acrobat in his native country.  He then took these moves and made then look like martial arts movements and the rest is history.
> 
> ...



Also, when someone grabs your legs, you can go into the splits and let him drag you around without getting injured. The splits also come in handy when someone shoots a missile...you can jump on the kitchen counter and prop yourself up while in the splits while the missile explodes harmlessly below you. Sorry, too many bad movies!  

Bryan


----------



## Samurai (Aug 29, 2002)

When I was a little kid, I would kick my friend in the head.  He would always grab my foot and drag we across the playground as I was hopping on one foot.

That split thing would have made me unstopable.  


NOW IMAGINE if only I had some sand to throw in his eyes........

Jeremy Bays


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 29, 2002)

I heard he did Ballet and kickboxing.


----------



## Deathtrap101 (Aug 29, 2002)

yea i was told he was a ballet dancer and started training in amrtial arts when he started making movies. Atleast thats what my sensei said. I could be mis informed. (I thought he was joking about hte ballet dancing and making fun of him :rofl But im pretty sure he did do ballet.


----------



## Master of Blades (Aug 30, 2002)

Yeah he did do Ballet, Im sure of it. But he did little bits of everything for the various movies. I think in Blood Sport he does a little White Crane and Hapkido for his training so I presume hes learnt a lot during his career.


----------



## DJDragon (Aug 31, 2002)

Apparently he was always teased and picked on and called the skinny/small kid, so he quit a prospective career in ballet and took up martial arts and body building.  

I've heard he's won some Under21 European Title in Karate.


----------



## DireWolf (Sep 1, 2002)

He used to Kickbox under the name Jean Claude Van Verges.


----------



## 7starmantis (Sep 5, 2002)

He also had a habit of claiming titles that were not his to claim. I think he has learned better than that now though.


7sm


----------



## sammy3170 (Sep 12, 2002)

I am not a Van Damme fan but he did ballet, shotokan and he kickboxed winning some obscure world title when there were 1000001 organisations out there.  Dennis Alexio who worked with Van Damme on Kick boxer doesn't think he can fight (coming from a man who was beaten by Stan Longinides in 8 seconds) however ex WKA world lightweight  champion Dida Diafat says he has some of the best kicks and leg techniques he has seen.  Who knows.  His real name is Jean Claude Van Varenberg.

Cheers
Sammy


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 4, 2002)

i used to be a big van damn fan util he stared doing all those cheesy movies like universal soldier... that one did it for me.

i do think he is talented but by making yourself look better than you really are is pretty sad.


----------



## ace (Oct 5, 2002)

Vandam Rocks!


----------

